# How to safely switch puppy food?



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Our Bella will be home next week - we can't wait to meet her! She will mature to apx 4 lbs so she is very tiny right now.

She's 10wks old and is currently being fed Science Diet small breed for puppies. From what I've read on this board and on the web this is likely not the best choice long term.

How would we switch her to another kibble safely? I don't want to take a chance of upsetting her digestive system or causing a stress related problem from leaving the breeder and coming home.

Is there a certain ratio of new to old food that is used to switch? I'd imagine we'd need to mix both for a while.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

When I switched the girls from Puppy chow to a better puppy food Acana, I just put about a 1/4 cup and mixed it and then played it by ear for the rest of the week by adding more of the Acana. I also weaned the girls off the puppyfood around 6 months to a adult Acana. No problems!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't change her food in the first 10 days. But after she has settled down and become comfortable with the new home and people, I would start by mixing in 1/4 or even 1/5 and go from there.

This might be helpful to you Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

And I agree with schpeckie, Acana is a good grain-free kibble.


----------

